# A Cool Watch Story



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's something a bit different. I consigned one of my watches to a prominent internet watch dealer a while back and I got a call today that he had sold the watch. *It is going to be used in an upcoming television series.* I am having second thoughts about the sale (I am wearing it as I type this and am really loving the way it looks on my wrist) because it is an uncommon watch, and an important watch in horological history. You see, the watch is named after John Van Horn, the "father of the electric watch". When released in 1957 the Van Horn was priced at $175. The diamond dial took the price to $300!

It is a gorgeous watch, and was completely rebuilt last year by Rene Rondeau who did a fantastic job on it. Frankly, it was just a pile of parts when I got it. Rene's e-mail to me about the watch when I shipped it to him was hilarious. He really has a way with words. I was chuckling yesterday when I was reviewing it. Here were his comments:

"I got your dial and case today. I hate to say it but this dial has been totally destroyed. It's not merely flattened, it's twisted and bent in several places, with dings and dents. It's bent, spindled, folded and mutilated. There's no way this can be salvaged, in fact I'd have to say it's absolutely the worst quartz butcher job I've ever seen, and I've seen some doozies over the years. I'm stunned."

Rene worked his magic though, as you can see here. I recently bought a white diamond dial Van Horn from Rene, figuring this way I'd have a matched set. Then this one sold, hence my case of "seller's remorse"!

Here's a screen shot from the dealer's web site talking about the watch in the upcoming TV series:










And here's a few photos of the watch:










I am looking forward to seeing the series. It is going to be set in an hotel in 1950's Florida. Apparently the producers of the show have purchased an hotel and are refurbishing it to 1950's style. The series will apparently have 10 episodes and will be released some time in 2012.

*You heard this bit of horological history first HERE!*

P.S. I forgot to mention that Rene's book about the Hamilton electric wrist watch, "The Watch of the Future", a must read, is available  here. If you ask, I know that Rene would be pleased to sign it for you. I have two copies myself, one of which I keep in my office and another on the bookshelf beside my bed. And I KNOW that another forum member has more than one copy for similar reasons. It is truly an indispensible resource for followers of the electric watch forum, even if your interest runs well beyond Hamilton electrics.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Greatv story - maybe you should insist on a credit in the closing titles? :lol:

"Watches supplied by Martinus Scriberlus"

would be nice scrolling up at the end! :yes:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

what a great story and very interesting.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

They bought another!










I surely hope that the show features lots of shots of these very cool watches. I am lucky to have another Sea-Lectric 1 so I don't have to moan with seller's remorse. The Sea-Lectric 1's are not uncommon, and many people find them the most appealing of the Hamilton Electric round case watches because the numbers are so large and easy to read. Note that the second hand on the watch is not an original Hamilton hand - it is a generic replacement (but still looks good with the red tip). Here are more photos of the same watch.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a better dial photo:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Crikey Dave I hope they dont start on your Electrics. :shocking: :shocking:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool..i've just had a look at the site and now want a 'Regulus'. Paul is even named in the description!


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Diamond Dial Van Horn

I happen to have one of these rare watches for sale. It is the only one I have ever seen personally. The dial has the original factory finish which makes it even more of a rarity.

Rene might be able to tell us what percentage of all Van Horns he thinks were the Diamond Dial version.

harleymanstan


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

harleymanstan said:


> Rene might be able to tell us what percentage of all Van Horns he thinks were the Diamond Dial version.


An interesting question which prompted me to do some checking. Since I started keeping my repair records on the computer in 1995 I have restored a total of 448 Van Horns. Out of those, 14 were diamond dials. So that translates to about 4% of the total. It's safe to say the diamond dial version is very rare indeed.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Often you can hire this stuff out to film makers instead of selling.


----------

